# Forces of the Emperor



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok, hello everyone! I made this project log for two reasons: 

1: To showcase the models I paint, all of them belong to the Emperor. (May his name be blessed.)

2: To keep myself inspired to paint. If i have no one to show my models to, I usually loose the interest to paint, so I am hoping for a hell of C&C to keep me painting! :victory:


Ok, here is what I have painted recently, or, mostly, the Libby is a bit old, last winter I think k:...


Here I have a quick picture of the models I will be showing you now, in a big group picture! :victory:











Lets get stuck in with the individual ones then: 












This is my Chaplain with a Jump Pack, and he is one of my favorites this far! I painted him over at my friends (Kai`n) house in a quite short moment actually, maybe 20 min, and thats the fastest one of these. The armor is a 50/50 mix of Codex Grey and Chaos black made by Kai`n for his battlesuit, and I liked it, so I used it for the armor. Nothing else really special, but I like the text written on the purity seals and those kinds of places. The red parts are there cause I want him to be part of the 7th company, not sure of what chapter yet, but possibly the Scythes of Faith, my DIY chapter.











This is my Librarian, and as you might notice his staff is broken, and I have not found the end... Damn... But what ever. I will be replacing it with something that makes it look like a Scythe probably... The armor was base coated in Regal Blue, and the Ultramarines blue was painted onto it to make it brighter. The favorite part of the model is the face in my opinion, as it is the only face that I have painted that actually looks like a face... 




















Ok, this is actually an old model, my first Grey Knight actually and the first time I used metalics, ever, it is the reason why the Bolt weapons I have are not Codex Grey anymore :biggrin: trust me, before last january I would not have touched any metalics, but I happened to pick up the Codex, and I also wanted a mini, so I got this one. When the shop manager asked if I had any Boltgun metal and Chainmail for it, I said no, and he gave them to me for free!!!! :biggrin: So, when I got home I tried them and this is the result, not bad IMO... I have re-painted the sword as you might notice if you compare him to older pics of him...











This is my favorite Grey Knight this far, I dont know why, but I love him! :biggrin: Painted like the guide in Codex: Daemonhunters says, the same goes for the Terminator :biggrin:


There were supposed to be pics of two other Grey Knights as well, a Justicar and a normal one... But the picture on one of them did not turn up on the web site as planned, and I cant be arsed to upload it again, as it is on the second computer, that is slow as hell, but you can see him in the group picture... The Justicar fell of his base just before the pics were taken, and I have no glue, or no metal glue, GW version, thats what I want, I will never again use some crappy glue made by some random company for my beloved minis...  And the Terminator is missing his little plate that he usually has on his shoulder, it fell of when the Justicar toppled over and hit his head into him... 


And here I have to of the minis that were a real pain to paint, they took five hours each, and were painted with the greatest attention ever given to a mini: 











Aye, they are two Terminators from the Space Hulk boxed game, painted with my highest standards! :so_happy: I paid very much attention to the honors and the personal icongraphy on their shoulders, and they are painted to look like the ones painted like GW! Sorry for the bad picture quality...


This is what I had, originally there were maybe ten other pictures, but they were so crappy quality, so I could not just post them... 

Any comments and criticism is highly welcome! And if you really are arsed to read this thread, then for the sake of the Emperor, post a comment, everyone has an opinion, and I want to hear *yours*, so please, dont be an lazy bastard! Just post! A few words are fine! k: Thanks!


----------



## Kai'n (Jul 23, 2010)

I love the Space hulk terminators. and the chaplain that you painted at my house looks AWSOME! The "Chaplain grey" looks very good on that modell! :thank_you:


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

They look good, but I would suggest using washes. You'd be surprised at how some crappily painted Space Hulk Termies (not yours; mine) go from bad to extremely awsome after soaking them in Devlan Mud!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Kai'n said:


> I love the Space hulk terminators. and the chaplain that you painted at my house looks AWSOME! The "Chaplain grey" looks very good on that modell! :thank_you:


Cheers mate Thanks for the comment! :victory::victory: 

You should really check out his thread, cause he is kind if new to the hobby, and any tips would be to great help! http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=713589#post713589


Things to paint:

2x Black Templars

2x Assault Marines

4x Servitors (Repaint for two of them)

2x Techmarines (Repaint)

1x Thunderfire canon (Repaint)

2x Space Marine Captains (Repaint) 

1x Dreadnought (Repaint)

30x Tactical Marines (25 need a repaint, the rest are unpainted for now...) 

5x Devastators 

1x Imperial Guardsman (Test model, a tank commander stuck to a base) :biggrin:

1x Imperial Guard Commisar (Repaint)

5x Space Marine Scout Snipers (3 of them need a repaint, and two need painting)

10x Space Hulk Terminators

+ some random Xeno stuff :biggrin:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

DestroyerHive said:


> They look good, but I would suggest using washes. You'd be surprised at how some crappily painted Space Hulk Termies (not yours; mine) go from bad to extremely awsome after soaking them in Devlan Mud!


Devlan mud? Wow, thanks for the tip! Have some rep for it! k:


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Not bad at all mate, though bigger pics would probably go down better if you want some C&C.

I like the librarian a lot, and i think if you go over the parchment & robes with some Devlan as DH said, he will look even better.

Keep it up!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Varakir said:


> Not bad at all mate, though bigger pics would probably go down better if you want some C&C.
> 
> I like the librarian a lot, and i think if you go over the parchment & robes with some Devlan as DH said, he will look even better.
> 
> Keep it up!


Thanks mate, but I have no clue of how to make the pics bigger :search:


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

Those are some seriously nice miniature! have some rep...

Out of interest, how did you get the paint effect on the grey knights weapons?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

rodmillard said:


> Those are some seriously nice miniature! have some rep...
> 
> Out of interest, how did you get the paint effect on the grey knights weapons?



Thanks for the rep! But what effect? On the Sword? There is nothing else than a big layer of Ice blue there :laugh:


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Very nice. Neat and colourful painting. I especially like the Termies and the GK's. 

Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

LTP said:


> Very nice. Neat and colourful painting. I especially like the Termies and the GK's.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing more.


Huuuuuuge thanks! k:k::victory::biggrin:


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

Doelago said:


> Thanks for the rep! But what effect? On the Sword? There is nothing else than a big layer of Ice blue there :laugh:


Lol - must be the lighting!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

rodmillard said:


> Lol - must be the lighting!


I dont remember using lightning on the GKs... But what ever...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

After seeing Brother Constantines Grey Knights I decided to start learning the secrets of the non metalic metal style... Be prepared to be bombed with hundreds of ruined test models!


----------



## Tolisk (Aug 23, 2010)

Sweet more models! Anyway i thought the greyknight termie could be much more shiney, and that guy didnt say lightning, he said lighting


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Tolisk said:


> Sweet more models! Anyway i thought the greyknight termie could be much more shiney, and that guy didnt say lightning, he said lighting


Thanks for the comment k:k:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I think that todays project will involve re-painting my ages old AoBR dread into and Grey Knight dread... Will have to do some customization, but I am far from sure that it will be ready today, as I also want to learn the Non Metalic Metal way of painting the Grey Knights, and it takes some practise to learn that, thats for sure... Will post an update on my progress later!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

*Update: Day 2*

Hello again! Today I had planed to paint some non metallic metal, but after ruining a few minis I decided that I hate it, and now I am going over to extremely metallic metal, cause it is a lot funnier...

Well, onto todays work: 




















Basically this is what I did today, some puffing up on the Justicar and a IG crew member was painted as a test model.











Well, nothing really special here, but in my opinion his is my worst Grey Knight this far, as he is far to bright... :headbutt: To much Mithril Silver...












Ok, here we have the IG crew member, from the old Hellhound model... Hes face sucks, I know, I just threw in some tanned flesh cause I did not want leave it black, and he was only painted cause I wanted to try out a color scheme... He was not painted to the best quality, and was kind of rushed, just wanted to get it done, but I kind of like it... the clothing was painted in Space Wolves grey and the Helmet was painted in Codex Gray, then it was given a heavy "wash" of 1/10 Chaos Black and 9/10 water, but applied in ca. 5 layers, so that he got some dept... 

But the surprising thing is that when my brother saw it, he wanted *me* to paint his IG army in that color scheme, so now I have a Hellhound and some guardsmen to paint as well... Hehe... And the best part is that I get paid = More Grey Knights for the €...



And then we have the model that I did not upload a picture of yesterday, a Grey Knight in Power armor... I like him, I really do, now he, along with the Psycanon one are my favorites... Any C&C is welcome...











Sry for the bad picture quality, they were taken late so it was kind of dark and I had to use lightning to get a pic, so they are a bit to bright, not the last one, but the two first...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

No painting will happen today, but I might take a few pics of older projects and post them... Damn... I have 11 hours time to write my whole Fiction Competition entry...


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

you really need to learn how to use the wash set to your advantage to create some sweet shading effects. I'd suggest starting out with boltgun metal as a base and working up, using badab black washes after every layer of paint (thinned) and then work your way up to a lighter shade of metal, mithril silver. There's just oo much going on really to focus on one model or know exactly what you are trying to do here.... and stop with crap pics... I know it's exciting to get people's opinion, but if you can't get decent pics of your stuff you aren't doing yourself any jusice man!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Well, as I have no fucking clue of how to take pics it might as well be best to just stop taking them...


----------



## Flayed 0ne (Aug 29, 2010)

they look sweet...i like the colors...great job on detail...indeed, lighting is everything when taking pics...try a white back drop...even a white sheet of paper under them can reflect enough light to bring that extra glance of detail...avoid flash...bright, high wattage or fluorescent lighting is best...+rep

:wink:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Flayed 0ne said:


> they look sweet...i like the colors...great job on detail...indeed, lighting is everything when taking pics...try a white back drop...even a white sheet of paper under them can reflect enough light to bring that extra glance of detail...avoid flash...bright, high wattage or fluorescent lighting is best...+rep
> 
> :wink:


Thanks for everything :victory:


----------



## Slakhaar (Aug 27, 2010)

There is a thread in the forum about painting power weapons. Could look nice on your GK's. But all in all i think they are good painted


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Slakhaar said:


> There is a thread in the forum about painting power weapons. Could look nice on your GK's. But all in all i think they are good painted


Thanks, but there was one in the WD as well, and I liked the one in there... But thanks for the comment man :victory:k:


----------



## Ahraemane (Mar 12, 2010)

If you like Grey Knights quite a lot, then have a look at the Grey Knights Forum.
+rep from me.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah, I like them, and a short time ago, I actually registered myself overthere... But the thing is, that I never really post, I just read the threads...


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks like you have spent some time working on these minis. They look good from what I can see. If you want to help yourself to better pics then you can do as others have said and give them a white background. One other thing that might help you out is photoscape, it is freeware that you can download and it is very easy to use. I came across it while reading LTP's log on the Titan. Great little program and it will really make your minis look bad-ass. + rep from me.k:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow! Thanks man! I think I am going to check that thing out, and see if it helps!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

*Blood angel with flamer*




























This model was kind of a departure for me, as it involved some converting and kit bashing... The arm with the flamer consists of six parts, more than I usually use for an arm.  I also used a pointy arm, as I imagine myself that he will have nothing else to do when they move forward... Undercoated with Chaos Black, painted with Blood Angels red, the eyes are Snot Green, the metalic parts are Chainmail...


Also, I just started a blog this morning, and if anyone is interested in checking it out, then you are free to do so... I will be posting reviews for books, movies game and those kinds of things, and I will post up pics of minis a bit earlier than here... Also there will probably be more pics over there, 
than over here... Link: http://doelago.blogspot.com/


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

i like that blood angel, nice dark red you got going on, just use scorpion green for the eyes, i think personaly it looks cool for the blood angels.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Imperial Dragon said:


> i like that blood angel, nice dark red you got going on, just use scorpion green for the eyes, i think personaly it looks cool for the blood angels.


Thanks for the comment! :victory: Might try your tips when I get some new colors... k:


----------

